# Smokey Barn starter pack



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Having tried Jailbreak for 750g (technically i didn't actually drink any of the first 250g as i dialled in my grinder with it), I thought i'd broaden my horizons. I bought the Smokey Barn Selection Pack #1, and i thought i'd tell you how i get on with the tastes. The only previous coffee experience is the Jailbreak. Before that and my inspiration for buying a espresso machine I buy from this place http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/.

My equipment (which i need to put in my sig) is a Gaggia classic with the OVP mod to 10bar and a double shot basket with a MC2 grinder. I grind 14-15g and tamp at 30lbs with a small twist. I add 27secs to my timer to get 2oz from my double shot basket.

First 250g I put in there are the* Brazil Fazenda Tanque*.

"Delicate and versitile, the Fazenda won't overpower you with complex acidities, instead offering a sweet base with a caramel finish. A simplistic and forgiving cup at a great price."

Opening the packet the smell was not as powerful as the Jailbreak, not at all. I dialled in about 3-4 full turns finer from the Jailbreak that was in there previously. After grinding the smell of the grinds was lovely. I found the coffee has about 3-4mm of crema, it's definitely lighter than the Jailbreak. Not bitter, though delicate isnt a word i'd use to describe it. I didnt get sweet and i didnt get caramel. It wasn't bad to drink but i prefered the Jailbreak. I appreciate that they are two different coffees but i don't have a lot to go on yet. I'm worried that I might not be doing it right.

UPDATE1: Removing the 5/10 and reserving judgement until I've been through all the packets.

Any tips on making this taste better?

UPDATE2: After leaving the beans to rest, not getting too anal about my inconsistent grind (fine, coarseness and the speed of the pull) of my MC2, I have decided that I'm enjoying the Brazil Fazenda Tanque a bit more now. I still don't get the flavours and the caramel finish but that might also be down to my under-developed pallet for coffee. Also I have two shot glasses, which i warm up, fill to their respective 1oz line, stop the machine and taste. The first one is invariably too hot and the second always tastes better than the first because its had time to cool down. The beans are growing on me.

Just opened my *El Salvador Finca El Carmen.*

"Clean, bright and juicy, with a medium body, brown sugar sweetness and some notes of citrus"

Lovely, lovely lovely. This is better. Brown sugar i'm not sure, but citrus, yes. I measured out 15g on the scales, ground it (rather than the whole packet in the hopper







) and pulled 44g for a double (i only drink doubles). My grinder was pretty much dialled in this time which was a relief as I've wasted a lot of beans doing that to date. It started coming through about 8secs after switching on the machine. Crema wasn't all that great, it was a covering but some big(ish) bubbles in it. The taste was good though. Medium as the description said, i was hunting for the brown sugar taste but not really finding it, but as i said, I got the citrus notes. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I've ordered the same selection pack as you so ill let you know how I get on. The only thing I'm out off by is the £6.50 p&p charges.. Seems a tad high for me.

as far as the review goes, you've done a pretty good summing up. I've tasted a few bags of Brazil Fazenda from different roasters... HasBean, union, coffee circus etc.. I've found them all to be quite smooth and nutty....Like you said. My understanding of this coffee is that it is a smooth medium coffee which is pleasant and with acidity. It is forgiving on the pallet but won't make your taste buds dance.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, and as for improvement, what about adding a little bit more coffee to intensify the taste..... Say 16-17g?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What volume are you getting from a 27sec extraction?

Adding more coffee doesn't necessarily intensify the taste. In some cases it decreases it.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Frustin, how long have you left the beans to rest? £6.50 is what Royal mail charge to post 1.25Kg 1st class. I would play around with the beans a bit longer before judging. Also have to bear in mind it's a £4 bag of single origin, so 5/10 seems kinda harsh.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a bag of this and found it to be pretty tasty - chocolate and nut; classic Brazil. I didn't have it as an espresso but brewed thought it worked best in cafetiere or Aeropress.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I just find it bizarre that a brazilian coffee is being compared with a blend which as far as i'm aware is like 1/3 brazilian coffee?

I think maybe a more objective rating with regards to the flavours you do get and maybe trying it at varying times at least?

I find personally, brazilians to be generally more nutty and with a vague sweetness, but less so than the colombians and especially the peru i'm loving right now.

I can't say I love most brazilians i've tried but even so I think 5/10 is a little harsh and maybe it would be worth trying some other similar coffees before coming to this conclusion.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

People will always attribute a score (e.g 5/10) as a judgement on quality, rather than how much you personally like it - which in this case as you admit might be an issue with how you are extracting the coffee.

Probably best to leave scores until you've had a real chance to explore this coffee a bit more


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> What volume are you getting from a 27sec extraction?
> 
> Adding more coffee doesn't necessarily intensify the taste. In some cases it decreases it.


Shows how much I know


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> £6.50 is what Royal mail charge to post 1.25Kg 1st class.


I wasn't suggesting you over charge or anything sinister... I was just saying that I think it is expensive. I just sent a parcel via courier weighing 1.2kg for £4.00. Just a thought


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> I wasn't suggesting you over charge or anything sinister... I was just saying that I think it is expensive. I just sent a parcel via courier weighing 1.2kg for £4.00. Just a thought


Good price!, which courier was that?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I used this one...

http://www.parcel2go.com/

My parcel dimensions were 30cm square box weighing 1.2kg. Delivery within 3 days. Insured up to £25. For that price I had to drop it off at a collection point - which was a newsagent near where I work. They scanned it in and gave me a receipt. Job done. Think it would have been £4.75 to have it collected.

Hope that helps


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Was the above link any good to you?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry about the delay. I was intending to alter my initial post when i felt things improved, but from now on i'll keep the marks out of 10 until last. Also I was basing the mark next to the Jailbreak i had last time.

I didnt know you have to left beans rest. I just opened the packet into the hopper and started grinding. What's the sort of time i should leave them to rest?

Added updates to my first post.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What volume are you getting from a 27sec extraction?


I extract 2oz.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

frustin said:


> Sorry about the delay. I was intending to alter my initial post when i felt things improved, but from now on i'll keep the marks out of 10 until last. Also I was basing the mark next to the Jailbreak i had last time.
> 
> I didnt know you have to left beans rest. I just opened the packet into the hopper and started grinding. What's the sort of time i should leave them to rest?
> 
> Added updates to my first post.


Rest for 3 days or so from roast date. you need to note for yourself how they change every day.

Please Please Please do not empty your packet of beans into the hopper, unless you drink 250g in ~3 days? You are letting the coffee go stale and ruining excellent coffee beans. Just put enough beans into the hopper for the drink(s) you are making at the time, and keep the rest of your beans in the resealable bag that Smokey Barn uses. it has a one way valve to keep your beans fresh, and they will last up to 4 weeks without going stale. In the hopper they are dead within 3 days....


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

damn it. Noted, still learning.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Was the above link any good to you?


I just had a look, it's a good price, but, unfortunately once you add on the price of a signature and vat it goes up to something like £6.10. I was in the post office earlier, they told me prices are going up again soon


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Frustin, I'd give the beans 7 days myself. Don't get too hung up on the Fazenda, it's not intended to wow your senses, more of an espresso base. Move on and try the other ones.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok thanks.

I've got your YouTube back-flushing vid saved, not seen the de-scaling and maintenance tips ones though (you mention them at the end of the back-flushing vid).


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

added a new bean review.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Phew, glad you liked it!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i did thanks. i was relieved i have to say, I got impatient with the other beans before hand and dumped them. It was one of those drum roll experiences, as i saw crema and thought, Oh no!, but it didnt matter.


----------

